# Suggestions for most reliable External Hard Drive



## newprouser (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey Guys,

I am looking for an external hard drives in 5 - 9k range for data backup. I am more interested in reliability and long life than speed.

After looking at similar threads I was thinking of getting HGST or WD drives. I couldn't find any external drives of HGST in 3 TB capacity , so the next best option seems to be WD.

 [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION]
I have some questions related to WD model (WD Elements Desktop - WDBWLG0030HBK) : 

1. Does this drive to have the hardware encryption which makes it difficult to recover data if the USB board gets fried ?

2. Can the internal drive be extracted easily and used as internal drive without any special tools or if the HDD components being soldered to USB ? (So far I have been able to do this with many 3.5" Seagate desktop drives without any issues).

3. I read else where that some of the WD External drives have flimsy USB/Power cable, which caused the drive to go offline if the cables are shaken even a bit. Is this problem present in the above drive model ?


Any suggestions for local dealers in Chennai who offer good prices ?


How good are Seagate's External HDDs these days ?


----------



## Lincon_WD (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi newprouser,

Since DK_WD is away from forums, I'll try to answer your questions.

The (WD Elements Desktop - WDBWLG0030HBK) doesn't come with hardware encryption.

Being a WD representative I cannot advise to extract any hard drive as it will void the warranty of your hard drive.

In regards to USB/Power cables, I'd say that cables are not flimsy, actually the WD Element's port is pretty snug, so the only part you'll need to worry about is the port on the other end, which is your PC or laptop.

Hope it helps.


----------

